# PHOTOSHOP MURALS



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

DOING SOME SEARCHING FOR MURALS LET ME SEE SOME OF UR GUY'S WORK.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

what a coinsidence....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOW MUCH MAYNE?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11610313
> *HOW MUCH MAYNE?
> *




thats what im talkin about


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

he said $5 if you provide a pic, $10 if he has to custom make it, but my question is, is that per decal, or per sheet??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I asked around and was told that ryan charged 5 bucks each mural. it's not worth doing each sheet for 5 because the cost of the printer ink is so high, plus the decal paper, and fixative. and for the photoshopping cost is an xtra 5 bucks (which is cheap as hell) because I normally would charge anywhere from 25-50 bucks just to photoshop a banner. but like i stated, I can work better deals for amount of murals bought at a time. and I don't only just print it. you will receive it ready to apply on the model, and I can change the color of the mural, and edit it around. If you notice the pink mural originally said "southside" on the banner, but I removed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 10:09 PM~11610845
> *I asked around and was told that ryan charged 5 bucks each mural. it's not worth doing each sheet for 5 because the cost of the printer ink is so high, plus the decal paper, and fixative. and for the photoshopping cost is an xtra 5 bucks (which is cheap as hell) because I normally would charge anywhere from 25-50 bucks just to photoshop a banner. but like i stated, I can work better deals for amount of murals bought at a time. and I don't only just print it. you will receive it ready to apply on the model, and I can change the color of the mural, and edit it around. If you notice the pink mural originally said "southside" on the banner, but  I removed it.
> *



SEEMS FAIR TO ME ! HES GOTTA DO ALL THE WORK, AND MATERIALS ARNT CHEAP.......... HOMIES GOTTA MAKE HIS PAPER TO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how much for 3 identical decals that says Spike's Chop Shop ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 15 2008, 10:20 PM~11610958
> *how much for 3 identical decals that says Spike's Chop Shop ?
> *


PM


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ditto :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

POST SOME "READY TO PRINT ONE'S"


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

for what? makes no difference because you still need photoshop to make sure the resolution is right, and to get the right dimensions. because if not, it'll be very pixel-ated and blurry.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Sep 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11611370
> *POST SOME "READY TO PRINT ONE'S"
> *




OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Do you not have macro setting on your cam??? I can't see a damn thing on those murals... just a big blur!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 16 2008, 12:35 AM~11612451
> *Do you not have macro setting on your cam??? I can't see a damn thing on those murals... just a big blur!!!!
> *



I have no idea. I don't know much about taking pictures, but I do know that my camera sucks at taking pics up close. Maybe I'm just not doing something right. It's a 5.0 megapixels so it shouldn't be soo bad. At least my old camera was less, but took better pictures.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

look for the lil flower on your cam,thats macro


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11611858
> *OWNED :biggrin:
> *


UR THE ONE THAT GOT [email protected] !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Sep 16 2008, 09:26 PM~11619904
> *UR THE ONE THAT GOT [email protected] !
> *




:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

He says he was dropped but i belive more like tossed @brith!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11620068
> *He  says  he  was  dropped  but  i  belive  more  like  tossed @brith!
> *


naw naw that was me :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

heres one he did for me 








the next one is done (which he change shit around) and its bad as fuck. i just dont wanna show it till its ready for the car.shit 5buks ya'll cant beat it. i think he should do a min. order but w.e.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe 5.00 and each additional 4.00 , since they would all be shipped together


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0 

fresh off the press.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I WANT SOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hit me up homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 17 2008, 07:30 PM~11629149
> *:0
> 
> fresh off the press.
> ...


Ship that sheet to me i'll use all them some where ! And I'll Double my offer !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2008, 08:36 PM~11629203
> *Ship  that  sheet  to  me    i'll  use  all them  some  where  !  And  I'll  Double  my  offer  !
> *


those are already paid for! your stuff is on there too!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 17 2008, 07:46 PM~11629285
> *those are already paid for! your stuff is on there too!
> *


SCREW SPIKE ! SEND THAT WHOLE SHEET TO ME AND MAKE IT A TRIPLE OFFER ! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wheres my sheet hehehee


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2008, 08:55 PM~11629353
> *SCREW  SPIKE  !  SEND  THAT  WHOLE  SHEET  TO  ME  AND  MAKE  IT  A  TRIPLE  OFFER ! :biggrin:
> *



no can do sir! I'll have 4 angry customers! and one really really happy (you)...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2008, 08:55 PM~11629353
> *SCREW  SPIKE  !  SEND  THAT  WHOLE  SHEET  TO  ME  AND  MAKE  IT  A  TRIPLE  OFFER ! :biggrin:
> *



your crazy........... !


cut mine out before you send it to mini!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2008, 07:55 PM~11629353
> *SCREW  SPIKE  !  SEND  THAT  WHOLE  SHEET  TO  ME  AND  MAKE  IT  A  TRIPLE  OFFER ! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: 

PM me your addy n ill get a MO out to you asap


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11630613
> *:nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> 
> PM me your addy n ill get a MO out to you asap
> *


Spike i would have put your decals to use buddy ! i would make a like alley secne and have the sign setting on a pole with some bullet holes in it then add a little spray paint to it to give it the hoodlum touch ! :biggrin: And it would have a 67 GTX rusting away under it setting on blocks ! :biggrin: 





JUST BULLSHITTING YOU LITTLE FUCKER ! Nice sign for the shop ! Whats the 2 little decals next to your sign ,price list or something like that ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2008, 08:56 AM~11633424
> *Spike i  would  have  put  your  decals  to  use  buddy !  i  would  make  a  like  alley secne and  have  the  sign  setting  on  a  pole  with  some  bullet holes  in  it    then  add  a  little  spray  paint  to  it  to  give  it the  hoodlum  touch ! :biggrin:  And  it  would  have  a  67 GTX  rusting away  under  it  setting  on  blocks ! :biggrin:
> JUST  BULLSHITTING  YOU  LITTLE  FUCKER !  Nice  sign  for  the  shop  !  Whats the  2  little decals  next  to  your  sign  ,price list or  something  like  that ?
> *


smaller signs, and phone numbers.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

nice decals...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2008, 07:56 AM~11633424
> *Spike i  would  have  put  your  decals  to  use  buddy !  i  would  make  a  like  alley secne and  have  the  sign  setting  on  a  pole  with  some  bullet holes  in  it    then  add  a  little  spray  paint  to  it  to  give  it the  hoodlum  touch ! :biggrin:  And  it  would  have  a  67 GTX  rusting away  under  it  setting  on  blocks ! :biggrin:
> JUST  BULLSHITTING  YOU  LITTLE  FUCKER !  Nice  sign  for  the  shop  !  Whats the  2  little decals  next  to  your  sign  ,price list or  something  like  that ?
> *


 :0 :uh: :roflmao: 
ive noticed you bullshit a lot lol

and like trick or treat said, smaller signs n phone #s, gotta have em on the truck too


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Sep 18 2008, 11:17 AM~11634027
> *nice decals...
> *


I'ma work on yours today homie. Yours take more work than everyone elses so I'm going to focus on yours today. I still got a couple more to get done so I should be printing them out within the next two days.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I need a caddy continental kit, and some new bare metal foil. what's up.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my Resin Build off Car , i did the decals by my self with Corel Draw7 and Windows Paint !


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 18 2008, 08:29 AM~11634119
> *I'ma work on yours today homie. Yours take more work than everyone elses so I'm going to focus on yours today. I still got a couple more to get done so I should be printing them out within the next two days.
> *


 sounds good cant wait to see them.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

:0 WHAT PROGRAM(S) DO I NEED TO MAKE MY OWN MURALS! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I use the Adope Photoshop Elements 2.0 and Corel Draw to make 
different sizes !

Here 2 Pics...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I use Adobe Photoshop CS. with a shitload of brushes.


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

do u have a web site from where i could get them!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

yes ... pssst look on http://www.layitlow.com Paint&Body , and searching Murals !

:biggrin:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11626570
> *heres one he did for me
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so i was lookin on line and some of the photoshopprograms are expensive. Is there a download version? or something close to it?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

trick or treat clean your box out and pm me when you get a chance.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 AM~11663963
> *trick or treat clean your box out and pm me when you get a chance.
> *



i know his internet crashed thats y he hasnt been online


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh, that sucks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 07:54 AM~11663893
> *so i was lookin on line and some of the photoshopprograms are expensive. Is there a download version? or something close to it?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: help


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 09:43 AM~11664698
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: help
> *


911  :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lol. looking to find out if theres a downloadable program, these go for $600 and up on line. hno:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11652929
> *I use the Adope Photoshop Elements 2.0 and Corel Draw to make
> different sizes !
> 
> ...


I like this one!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11652929
> *I use the Adope Photoshop Elements 2.0 and Corel Draw to make
> different sizes !
> 
> ...


Damn bro, that second pic is bad ass.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I want a mural of my avatar pic<<<<<<<<<<and some smaller murals for the rocker panels of a amt c3500


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Comcast FINALLY figure out wtf was wrong with my internet. POS comcast doesn't know wtf they're doing. After 34234 phone calls, and two technicians they finally got the internet, 2 cable boxes, and phone line working. I have to look through my inbox and stuff.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey eric i sent the MO out yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 23 2008, 02:30 PM~11675566
> *hey eric i sent the MO out yesterday :thumbsup:
> *


  Cool. 


I will have all the paid orders out by no later than tomorrow.


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

WHAT IS THAT SHEET CALLED TO PUT THE MURALS ON?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ready to go out.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2008, 07:54 AM~11663893
> *so i was lookin on line and some of the photoshopprograms are expensive. Is there a download version? or something close to it?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't give up all that information! lol


no but I got my photoshop program from a friend. he gave me the cd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: welcome back bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2008, 05:35 PM~11688639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pm sent :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2008, 03:06 PM~11688952
> *I can't give up all that information! lol
> no but I got my photoshop program from a friend. he gave me the cd
> *


SEE SMILEY, YOU SHOULD HAVE ASK ME, I'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH ALL THAT INFO. RYAN POSTED IT ON HERE, YOU SHUOLD HAVE PAID ATTENTION. NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2008, 05:35 PM~11688639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess i am assed out ! :tears:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11691556
> *I guess  i  am assed  out ! :tears:
> *



no no, I got yours too.


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

ARE U GOING TO OVER PRODUCE THEM OR MAKE THEM LIMITED!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 24 2008, 11:20 PM~11692295
> *no no, I got yours too.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ! I was just teaseing Trick ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 06:28 PM~11692391
> *LOL !  I  was  just  teaseing  Trick ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he called u a trick :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my inbox is a huge mess. so anyone that I was supposed to work on a mural for besides the ones that are already done, post here. so i can look for your pms


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 26 2008, 10:41 AM~11706454
> *my inbox is a huge mess. so anyone that I was supposed to work on a mural for besides the ones that are already done, post here. so i can look for your pms
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ya'll want shit done hit him up. hes good at photoshop!!

original mural








modified


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 11:50 AM~11707026
> *ya'll want shit done hit him up. hes good at photoshop!!
> 
> original mural
> ...



:0 Damn jay you gon' hurt somebody wit rides this clean :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

And great job to trick or treat!!! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me trick,i want a variety of murals,pm me with a price


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11652929
> *I use the Adope Photoshop Elements 2.0 and Corel Draw to make
> different sizes !
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHERE U GOT THIS FROM :uh:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

:biggrin: 

I got it from LiL !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 01:50 PM~11707026
> *ya'll want shit done hit him up. hes good at photoshop!!
> 
> original mural
> ...


Hell Ya trick ! Thats a great chop shop decal ! 

Man i cant wait to see what me decals will be like ! If they are as good as the pic of the green one I"M GOING BROKE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh and a quick tip for you guys that are using these decals ~ 

From the pic that PINK posted if you notice the edge os the trunk at the lower corner it has lefted up when he cleared it !

To keep that from being a problem there are 2 quick was to solve this ! 3 if you got steady hands ! 

#1 You should alway trim to fit the decal ~ About 1/16th inch edge around close enough to the pic with out cutting into it !

#2 spray a lid of a spray paint can with clear , enough to look like it is holding water . Then with a paint brush add clear under the lefted up edges and then with a tooth pick press it down !

#3 IF YOU HAVE A STEADY HAND and a BRAND NEW #11 Blade is to cut a slit in the middle of the left then add a dib of clear and press down ! 

It worked with the decals i got from Ryan and when i use real model decals ! 

Dont try to hide the edges of the decal with just 1 heavy coat of clear ! DO several coats letting it build up ! Getting it to heavy and wet is what actually causes the left to begin with !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11708358
> *Hell  Ya    trick !  Thats  a  great  chop  shop  decal !
> 
> Man  i  cant  wait  to  see  what  me  decals  will  be  like  !  If  they  are  as  good  as  the  pic  of the  green  one  I"M GOING  BROKE  ! :biggrin:
> *



Yours are already in the mail! They should be there by like Tuesday I would guess! Like I've said before, the murals come out perfect. The only problem is my camera sucks so you can't see all the little details in the pics that I post! But through a good camera you could see it!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2008, 04:58 PM~11708486
> *Oh  and  a  quick  tip   for   you  guys  that  are  using  these  decals  ~
> 
> From the  pic  that  PINK   posted  if  you   notice  the   edge  os  the  trunk   at the  lower  corner  it   has  lefted   up  when  he  cleared  it !
> ...


Yea I would suggest clear it a couple coats, let it dry, then wetsand it and then bury it in clear. it should be perfect after that.


Although you don't have to do it. they didn't lift anywhere on my "Undertaker" model. just be cautious with the first coat of clear, spray it medium, not so wet. you should be ok from the lift.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Realy nice work trick !!! I think you are the Photoshop master ! :biggrin: 

I try to do something that looks like your work ...but i dont get a other write 
in the Pic , or a other Car ! No chance !

But here are two more Pics from me ...




















keep up the nice work Brothers....... :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can you do this on mural ?











like just her without backgraound?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I can only do this ...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 26 2008, 04:10 PM~11709564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now this applied and then some candy ove rit to give it that ghost affect would look bad ass!!


----------



## LIL ROOD (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 05:56 PM~11610160
> *what a coinsidence....
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS FOR THAT ONE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY BRO, I WILL BE NEEDING YOUR SERVICES FOR THE MURALS FOR MY 1/16TH LOW RIDER!! WHAT OTHER KIND OF MURALS CAN YOU DO? GET BACK TO ME!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 06:18 PM~11709210
> *can you do this on mural ?
> 
> 
> ...



yes I can do her alone, and crop out the background. 






I can do anything


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 27 2008, 08:33 AM~11713526
> *yes I can do her alone, and crop out the background.
> I can do anything
> *


how much 5.00?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

man, I cant wait to get mine in  ..... muraled out hoppers, I can see it already :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 04:18 PM~11709210
> *can you do this on mural ?
> 
> 
> ...


can you do this same size as my girl.... maybe even if you have to chop like knees up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fresh off the press! about half of these are for people. now I have the others pre made forsale!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yeah, my sister bought a new camera, so I used it to take pics. as you can clearly see.....lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work man. I'll be hittin you up once I find the pics I want to use. :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 04:18 PM~11709210
> *can you do this on mural ?
> 
> 
> ...





















just did this for fun a little while ago. same resolution downloaded from the web but maybe you can print it out on transfer paper and try it. it would be a lot cleaner at a higher resolution though...mural and pics.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Sep 29 2008, 05:48 PM~11731456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant see the pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

now i can lol


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2008, 05:50 PM~11731483
> *cant see the pics
> *



oops...rushing tryn to leave the office n left our part of the URL...hopefully they are there now. thx


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2008, 05:05 PM~11730589
> *fresh off the press! about half of these are for people. now I have the others pre made forsale!
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Trick ! I got my decals todays they look real nice ! What decals off this sheet is pre made ready to sale ! I see alot of them i would use ! Get with me ASAP ! Thanks Trick !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 WOW THAT IS VERY SWEET CARNAL!! NEED SOME HERE SOON FOR MY 63 1/16TH SCALE BUILD


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2008, 03:05 PM~11730589
> *fresh off the press! about half of these are for people. now I have the others pre made forsale!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work i like it!!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2008, 08:08 PM~11731687
> *Yo  Trick  !  I  got  my  decals  todays  they  look  real  nice  !  What  decals  off  this  sheet  is  pre made  ready  to sale  !  I  see  alot  of them  i  would  use  !  Get  with  me  ASAP !  Thanks  Trick !
> *












the one to the right on this next pic


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 30 2008, 12:09 AM~11734471
> *Nice work i like it!!
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



 I was hoping you wouldn't get angry, since most of the pictures are your artwork. all I'm doing is changing colors and small details and printing it.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 30 2008, 04:19 AM~11736401
> * I was hoping you wouldn't get angry, since most of the pictures are your artwork. all I'm doing is changing colors and small details and printing it.
> *


is all good bro...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i would like to make a order please let me know what u charge.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 30 2008, 01:19 PM~11738571
> *i would like to make a order please let me know what u charge.
> *


I charge 5 dollars if I just have to crop a mural and fade the edges, with minor work to the colors and what not. If I have to create a mural out of several pictures it's $10 per decal. I have a 10 dollar minimum per order.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 "VINTAGE CUSTOMS" IS IN THE BUILDING !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: THANX BRO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just waiting on some payments and they'll be shipped out


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2008, 03:05 PM~11730589
> *fresh off the press! about half of these are for people. now I have the others pre made forsale!
> 
> 
> ...


   they look good....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 30 2008, 12:28 PM~11739901
> *Just waiting on some payments and they'll be shipped out
> *


 payment sent... :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

I NEED SOME DECALS HOMIE.....PM SENT


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: ok ok I was gonna keep these to myslef but Im not a stingy person so heres a few mural concepts .....just throwin e'm out there. Hey "TRICK OR TREAT 2" Im sure if you printed these up somebody would get them :cheesy:  

"AND IF NOT I'LL BUY THEM OFF YOU ANYWAY!!!!! :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: 





























MORE SOON :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 12:13 AM~11756556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man i want this 1 and add to the top 


HOE and on the bottom HUSTLER !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 11:31 PM~11756676
> *Man  i  want  this  1  and   add   to  the  top
> HOE and  on  the   bottom  HUSTLER   !
> *













:0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Oct 2 2008, 06:01 PM~11762480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice BUGGS! Now make it read 

SMELL MY FINGER !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 1 2008, 10:11 PM~11756537
> *:uh: ok ok I was gonna keep these to myslef but Im not a stingy person so heres a few mural concepts .....just throwin e'm out there.  Hey "TRICK OR TREAT 2" Im sure if you printed these up somebody would get them  :cheesy:
> 
> "AND IF NOT I'LL BUY THEM OFF YOU ANYWAY!!!!!  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> ...



:cheesy: THESE TIGERS WOULD MAKE A GOOD THEME CAR....WITH THE NAME "EYE OF THE TIGER" :0 IF NOBODY WANTS THE IDEA IM KEEPIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You need to find another set up differnt then these 2 above and have it looped to go down the sides of a car ! Have 1 on the hood, 1 on the trunk , patterened out roof and a few patterns on the side then the decal from the lt front fender wraped to the rt front fender !

Man i see it Lux ! Go after that shit !

Have Trick add the words to the trunk decal and in the side decals some where and build the car like a show hopper !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:banghead: the decals i got for my shop dont show up. i had trick do em up in silver so theyed show up on my dark color sign and truck and they dont show up at all!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2008, 07:12 AM~11767809
> *You  need  to  find  another  set up  differnt  then these  2  above  and  have  it  looped  to  go  down  the  sides  of  a  car  !    Have  1  on the  hood,  1  on the  trunk , patterened out  roof  and  a  few  patterns  on the  side  then  the  decal  from  the lt front  fender wraped to  the  rt front  fender !
> 
> Man  i  see  it  Lux  !  Go  after  that  shit  !
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :0 Iknow where to get some more tiger pics too. oh yea and I got more to post that are up for grabs !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's some more good ones for ya'll to use...





























Man you cant beat dude's price considering how much detail it adds to cars !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Use them up homies


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 3 2008, 06:19 PM~11771788
> *:banghead: the decals i got for my shop dont show up. i had trick do em up in silver so theyed show up on my dark color sign and truck and they dont show up at all!
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, I was afraid that might happen. That's due to the dark background. Send me a PM.


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

EVERY ONE ON HERE SHOULD GIVE U SOME PICS, TO "EXPAND" UR BUSINESS!LOL

SO START POSTING PICS, THAT U WANTE TO BE MADE!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 30 2008, 07:16 AM~11736392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



still got these forsale


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got mine thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2008, 11:07 AM~11810727
> *got mine thanks
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Oct 4 2008, 01:19 AM~11775804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these 2?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11812866
> *how much for these 2?
> *


10 bucks


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

can u clear the murals whit duplicolor clear acrylic lacquer


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 8 2008, 03:45 PM~11813223
> *can u clear the murals whit duplicolor clear acrylic lacquer
> *


i'm sure you can.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any clue how these would look on a white base and under a light coat of dark candy?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 8 2008, 05:34 PM~11814210
> *any clue how these would look on a white base and under a light coat of dark candy?
> *



should look great.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

let me draw up some ideas, and i'll most likely be in touch with you


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm getting ready to print up a sheet now with lots of pre made ones. cause I only got about half of the sheet pre ordered. I'm filling up the rest with murals


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 8 2008, 02:34 PM~11814210
> *any clue how these would look on a white base and under a light coat of dark candy?
> *


white under the mural is the best way to go soo candy over should look good. just not to dark


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11814587
> *white under the mural is the best way to go soo candy over should look good. just not to dark
> *


kandy over a mural will give all the colors a hue that matches the kandy color

I threw kandy violet and notice all colors came out in a purpleish hue inlcuding the yellows, reds etc the mural originaly contained.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 8 2008, 06:18 PM~11814639
> *kandy over a mural will give all the colors a hue that matches the kandy color
> 
> I threw kandy violet and notice all colors came out in a purpleish hue inlcuding the yellows, reds etc the mural originaly contained.
> ...



thats why I ghost out the decal specifically for when its going to be used under a kandy. so that it'll look like ghost murals. so all the colors would be diff shades of the color of the kandy, instead of the colors changing to weird colors.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll be sending ot your money order tomorow, I think I'll candy my towtruck after the logos go on since its allready white :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 03:39 PM~11814851
> *  I'll be sending ot your money order tomorow, I think I'll candy my towtruck after the logos go on since its allready white  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



show pics homie, I get the impression that kandy over a white base has to be hard as hell for it to come out perfect. but I have never tried it.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 8 2008, 06:11 PM~11814587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was my next wuestion...lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 8 2008, 03:47 PM~11814942
> *show pics homie, I get the impression that kandy over a white base has to be hard as hell for it to come out perfect. but I have never tried it.
> *



heres the towtruck, its flat white with gloss preal clear over it, the logos ae the Vintage Customs ones on that last sheet he posted


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

THE SH#@ IS TIGHT!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I see alot of murals that I like. When I get paid, I'm going to be placing in a order.... Do you charge extra if I wanted to add/change a name on the mural?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 9 2008, 12:28 AM~11818424
> *I see alot of murals that I like. When I get paid, I'm going to be placing in a order.... Do you charge extra if I wanted to add/change a name on the mural?
> *


 it all depends how much work is involved in doing so.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Who's "Phillip Hibbler"? I just recieved a money order for a decal but I want to make sure I send the right decal to the right person.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 im phil i wonted the one that saide money over bitches but i wont it 2 say im in love whit my money but if it dont say that i will b ok


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 9 2008, 12:31 PM~11821353
> *:0 im phil i wonted the one that saide money over bitches but i wont it 2 say im in love whit my money but if it dont say that i will b ok
> *



you want it to say whit? or with? just making sure. don't know if that was a typo or if u want it like that.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats Badd Ass... can u use this on lowrider bikes


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 9 2008, 01:52 PM~11822036
> *Thats Badd Ass... can u use this on lowrider bikes
> *



it will work, but I wouldn't do it unless it's original artwork because that's fucked up.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

got my decals today thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fresh off the press!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

those for sell?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2008, 06:14 PM~11851171
> *those for sell?
> *



about half of these. I'm letting the fixative cure, then I will package the ones that will be sent out tonight. then I will take pics of the ones that are for sale.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:  uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

these are the ones that are for sale. there's a couple others that are pending awaiting payment. if they don't come through, then they'll go up forsale too.


my bad, lol I forgot to post the pic..... here it is...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so all the 1's above or your postin some


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fixed.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

how much?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

blue 1 and black 1 with the 2 chicks under the blue 1 are mine. pm me plz


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 13 2008, 06:55 PM~11851516
> *how much?
> *


5 each


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

look good man


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

yo trick how much 4 the one that says whore house but i wont it 2 b in red and say play time 2 go on the trunk of a 67 chevelle?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 13 2008, 07:37 PM~11851833
> *yo trick how much 4 the one that says whore house but i wont it 2 b in red and say play time 2 go on the trunk of a 67 chevelle?
> *


 10


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

still got these. 















































these are pending awaiting payment.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and I still got these:



























and the one on the left:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2008, 06:45 PM~11852419
> *still got these.
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted this 1


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

is this light blue or gray?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It's light blue. And squid, I believe I replied to your pm. the other one you wanted sold quick. I already had the money in my paypal cause it was a previous customer who paypaled me the money as soon as he saw the mural posted.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2008, 06:53 PM~11852515
> *It's light blue. And squid, I believe I replied to your pm. the other one you wanted sold quick. I already had the money in my paypal cause it was a previous customer who paypaled me the money as soon as he saw the mural posted.
> *


do you know if it will fit on the trunk for a revell 63? if it will, send me a money request to [email protected]

also can you do pinstriping decals? i cant afford it right now but in the near future id like to have you do a whole sheet of just random color pinstriping pieces....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can u do white stuff??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2008, 03:35 PM~11851351
> *these are the ones that are for sale. there's a couple others that are pending awaiting payment. if they don't come through, then they'll go up forsale too.
> my bad, lol I forgot to post the pic..... here it is...
> 
> ...


i want the 2 bottom right (orange and pink) and the reaper (top second from left) if you'll take a m.o.


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF PAYPER IS THAT?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11853513
> *i want the 2 bottom right (orange and pink) and the reaper (top second from left) if you'll take a m.o.
> *


orange one sold last night. I'll take money order. p.m. for details.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 13 2008, 09:24 PM~11852830
> *do you know if it will fit on the trunk for a revell 63? if it will, send me a money request to [email protected]
> 
> also can you do pinstriping decals? i cant afford it right now but in the near future id like to have you do a whole sheet of just random color pinstriping pieces....
> *



It's a perfect fit for the revell 63. 



And to rollinoldskool, I can't do white stuff. There's only one printer that prints white ink and it's been discontinued. I have to come across one on ebay. I've been looking with no luck.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11851833
> *yo trick how much 4 the one that says whore house but i wont it 2 b in red and say play time 2 go on the trunk of a 67 chevelle?
> *



lol hell naw thats mines. lol scratch it off my list them eric lol im str8


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol I already got yours done and printed. got both of yours ready to go.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TRICK pm me with what ever else doesnt sale ! I have plenty to trade !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 11:21 AM~11858054
> *It's a perfect fit for the revell 63.
> And to rollinoldskool, I can't do white stuff. There's only one printer that prints white ink and it's been discontinued. I have to come across one on ebay. I've been looking with no luck.
> *


*paid*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 14 2008, 04:17 PM~11859755
> *paid
> *



P.M. me your shipping address. I should have it sent out tonight. I already dropped off the others a little while ago at the post office.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 03:48 PM~11859482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The two on the left are already sold. the one to the right is pending awaiting payment. I will post pictures of the one's I still have.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

still got these. 



















these are pending awaiting payment.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well if you make any random ones , or you have sales fail to pay up PM pics and i'll take a look !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and I still got these:

























and the one on the left:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the one where the grils are playing pool !

Is there a way you can make a second one and add a the name POCKET HUSTLER to it ?


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

TO ALL THE LOWBALLER(S):
HE NEEDS HIS MONEY PAY UP!:]


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

3rd set down dark one on left, add it to my order.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Oct 14 2008, 04:04 PM~11860250
> *TO ALL THE  LOWBALLER(S):
> HE NEEDS HIS MONEY PAY UP!:]
> *


LOW BALLERS ! HE has stated that $5 dallors a set price , Or $10 if he has to combine differnt picks together to make a personal decal ! 

The trades i have offered fit this price range ! NO LOW BALLING ON MY END !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11860247
> *I like the  one  where  the  grils  are  playing  pool !
> 
> Is  there  a  way  you  can  make  a  second  one  and  add  a  the  name  POCKET  HUSTLER  to  it  ?
> *



I can, but it'll have to wait until I get more orders to do a second page. I got to do some for luxman still. I'm just waiting to get a few more orders so I can work on the next sheet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 04:07 PM~11860294
> *I can, but it'll have to wait until I get more orders to do a second page. I got to do some for luxman still. I'm just waiting to get a few more orders so I can work on the next sheet.
> *


ShIt Trick ! I would be down for a fool page of decals but i have no ideas of what i want until i see the pics by then its too late ! 


I see the pics , a name pops up , LOL ! I whis it was laid out like a tatoo shop where we could look at the pics, add are titles to them and then you print them ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 13 2008, 07:24 PM~11852830
> *
> also can you do pinstriping decals? i cant afford it right now but in the near future id like to have you do a whole sheet of just random color pinstriping pieces....
> *


?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11860361
> *?
> *



I can. I just can't print white. and the decals would only work on light colors.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

did mini already claim the one where the girls r shootin pool? if not add it to my order.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 14 2008, 05:26 PM~11860465
> *did mini already claim the one where the girls r shootin pool? if not add it to my order.
> *



no he didn't.... and ok.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 14 2008, 04:26 PM~11860465
> *did mini already claim the one where the girls r shootin pool? if not add it to my order.
> *


When TRICK MAKES MY DECAL WITH THE WORDS ADDED TO IT DONT TRIP AND THINK I STOLE YOUR IDEA !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TRICK Add these 2 to mine also ! 



















And instead of FREAKY BEHAVIOR have it say WHORE HOPPER


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

no problem, but when are you sending me my stuff?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11860619
> *no problem, but when are you sending me my stuff?
> *


 The wheels are to here thrusday ! I'll ship as soon as the hit the door ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11860659
> *The  wheels  are  to  here  thrusday !  I'll  ship  as  soon  as  the  hit the  door ! :biggrin:
> *



plus you add the 3 new one news with the MINI'S DREAM 1 i toss in 2 more sets !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11860493
> *When  TRICK  MAKES  MY  DECAL    WITH THE  WORDS  ADDED  TO  IT  DONT  TRIP  AND THINK  I  STOLE  YOUR  IDEA !
> *


it's cool homie i ain't no hater


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11860677
> *plus  you  add  the  3  new  one  news  with  the  MINI'S  DREAM  1  i  toss  in  2  more  sets !
> *



no problem. going to have to wait a couple days on the next 3 though. I gotta work on a few decals for people that are going to take some work. and I'm going to print some test ones for myself to test out on different shades of paint.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 04:50 PM~11860701
> *no problem. going to have to wait a couple days on the next 3 though. I gotta work on a few decals for people that are going to take some work.  and I'm going to print some test ones for myself to test out on different shades of paint.
> *


Thats cool with me bro take what time you need ! 

If your going to screw around with a few ideas try some full body side decals ! I would love some like that ! Like with the revell blue 6 lowrider came out with ! 

Ryan made me these ! 










They were as wide as the paper would print i just cut them to fit the look i wanted ! 










My pics dont show the decals to good but in person they look sweet !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 03:24 PM~11860448
> *I can. I just can't print white. and the decals would only work on light colors.
> *


shit silver or light gray would be close enough to white and probly look better too....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 06:00 PM~11860803
> *Thats  cool  with  me  bro  take  what  time  you  need !
> 
> If your  going  to  screw  around  with  a  few  ideas    try  some  full    body  side  decals !  I  would  love  some  like  that !    Like  with the  revell  blue  6  lowrider  came  out  with !
> ...



Already working on some. I was doing some for my rivi but I got lazy. and I have one that I got off a pic of a blue caddy, but i'm still messing with it a bit.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

these are the ones still for sale. there's still a few others that are pending awaiting payment.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 03:27 PM~11861107
> *these are the ones still for sale. there's still a few others that are pending awaiting payment.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn trick, second pic, bottom far right (skeleton) add to my order. u keep bustin these things out ima have bout $100 goin out


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 14 2008, 07:46 PM~11861938
> *Damn trick, second pic, bottom far right (skeleton) add to my order. u keep bustin these things out ima have bout $100 goin out
> *


got all of yours in a zip loc bag waiting for the money order to get here.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11862799
> *got all of yours in a zip loc bag waiting for the money order to get here.
> *


I'll get it out tomorrow, $20 right?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11863758
> *I'll get it out tomorrow, $20 right?
> *



yeap.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11688777
> *:dunno:
> *


i havent tried lately but a couple years ago i got a couple photoshops off limewire but u gotta make sure it aint a virus.......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: Damn homie I see you shinin' :biggrin: . Hey I'll have the money for the first set out to you soon and then the second set jus let me know


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 04:42 AM~11867477
> *:cheesy:  Damn homie I see you shinin' :biggrin: . Hey I'll have the money for the first set out to you soon and then the second set jus let me know
> *


k


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11864516
> *i havent tried lately but a couple years ago i got a couple photoshops off limewire but u gotta make sure it aint a virus.......
> *


i use vuze to download programs :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

these are the ones still for sale. there's still a few others that are pending awaiting payment.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 ooohhh!!!!! that last one would lokk great on a halloween build


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking real nice......................Good job :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Trick the hood ones fella apart so i couldn't use them but other then them being a little undersized bro they are real nice bro Thanks ! 

And if i may suggest is to not fog them ! I noticed adding my light color then laying the decal down it shrinks a little and you'll have to do some touch up ! Maybe bump the size on the decals up 25% and blocking the back ground ! 

Lost your addy ! PM me and i'll get your trade in the mail!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 14 2008, 07:27 PM~11863758
> *I'll get it out tomorrow, $20 right?
> *


M.O. sent today Trick


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2008, 12:00 AM~11889010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Got the Caddy in clear everything looks great TRICK ! 


ANY MEMBER ABOUT TO USE THESE DECALS HErE'S A QUICK HELPFULL TIP ! 

On some of the decals that have been used by other members the edge where you cut the decal's have lifted up when adding Candy or the clear ! What i did with mine was to trace the cutted egde of the decal with the color the body is ! Follow the decal all the way around the edges ! It builds a bridge per say and when you add your candy or clear it will blind in the decals with no lifting !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

As for the scale of the trunk mural, I had an issue when I entered the data into the program because of the black edges I did on the decal. I did that so that it's easier to blend the black base into the edge of the decal. I then didn't realize that that would make the overall size of the decal a bit smaller than it should be. As for the hood ones, I'll get you out a new set if you'd like. the smaller decals are a little more sensitive because there's only one layer of fixative. The small ones tend to stretch if you're not careful.

I'll shoot you a p.m. now with the addy.


Oh yeah, and there is no good pictures of the mural from that caddy. I completely photo shopped the sides of the scrolls and parts of the two girls on the side. And there was no picture connecting the two bottom murals (the gun, and the girl) into the trunk one. nor one of the scroll. And since I did those for myself, I was happy with the outcome. Since you wanted a set, I just printed up another set of the ones I already had. plus it'll be tough to sit there and do stuff with no picture to guide me.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11893122
> *As for the scale of the trunk mural, I had an issue when I entered the data into the program because of the black edges I did on the decal. I did that so that it's easier to blend the black base into the edge of the decal. I then didn't realize that that would make the overall size of the decal a bit smaller than it should be. As for the hood ones, I'll get you out a new set if you'd like. the smaller decals are a little more sensitive because there's only one layer of fixative. The small ones tend to stretch if you're not careful.
> 
> I'll shoot you a p.m. now with the addy.
> ...



No need for them hood decals brother ! i already cleared it and it looks alright with them ! You need to blow up the rear bumper and side molding and make them at a 1/8 inch , 1/4 inch, and 1/2 inch wide bands and as wide as the paper will print ! Lot of cool shit in them and would work great as side mural worked into patterns ! I know i would be very interests in a pair of each size LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

here's the best 1 i could find !











but dont trip bro ! You dont have to remake anything I am happy but if you made another one that looked like this i got an extra deck lid ! LOL !


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 03:38 PM~11860587
> *TRICK  Add  these  2  to  mine  also !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

CAN U ALSO USE PICTURE PAPER!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO TRICK ! Sent your package today ! They said it had to go frist class 3days ! I tried for prioty but was to small they said ! *Confirmation # is 0307 0020 0002 9650 4453* please let me know when it arrives !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Oct 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11897603
> *CAN U ALSO USE PICTURE PAPER!
> *


Only if you want a poster of a pic for a diorama ! The use of decal paper is so you can add it to your models ! Photo paper will not transfer !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fresh out the paint booth with the clear over lay ! 











Still needs wet sanded and polished but no lifting and the cut line is none seen ! You guys need to get with TRICK and have you some fun !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey I am going to do my set up differnt Trick but here's a pic of the real set-up in undertaker if you plan on doing yours like this !










I can do all this but i know your busy I will just do it and paint everything black LOL !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wow that's a nicer picture than the ones I found. I already got my trunk done I just needa order some subs to finish it up, and a little bit of putty on the casket. but I got it all worked out.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i already shave the skull down a bit, and molded into the center piece.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

and notice my trunk one is even smaller than yours. And the problem with the other pics of the mural of the car, the quality is horrible so it'll look like crap


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I printed the decals for the rims too. if you wan't i'll throw those in your package as well mini.

and I finally got some 520's on the black n gray rims for my caddy thanks to pink86regal.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

these are the referrence pics I had for the trunk.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got it done in one full piece full trunk mural....... 










took me some time, but I got it done complete.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin sweet Trick !

I dont have any skulls but i was going to detailed just the same ! You got a nice lookin set up going on ! 

With the pic's are you going to make set up decals?

And i got a bag of resin shit heading your way trick ! I'll send it out on tuesday ! It will a ton of subs , amps, door speakers ! I got you covered for a few builds ! 

And yes i would like to try to wheel decals and if its not to much to ask i would like the new trunk decal also ! 

Did you get the con.# on your frist package ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2008, 11:10 AM~11902782
> *Lookin  sweet  Trick  !
> 
> I  dont  have  any  skulls    but  i  was  going  to  detailed  just  the  same  !  You  got  a  nice  lookin set up  going  on  !
> ...


I got skulls fool. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2008, 12:10 PM~11902782
> *Lookin  sweet  Trick  !
> 
> I  dont  have  any  skulls    but  i  was  going  to  detailed  just  the  same  !  You  got  a  nice  lookin set up  going  on  !
> ...



I got you covered on the new trunk decal, and I'm going to do the new setup decals with the better pic you posted. i'll send those out to you too. I'm gonna have to print up some more rim ones. I screwed two up. it's too much of a mission to put it on the rim in one piece. it'll have to be cut into seperate sections and then put on like that. three sections should do it for the rim decals. 

you don't have any continental kits?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 18 2008, 11:25 AM~11902859
> *I got you covered on the new trunk decal, and I'm going to do the new setup decals with the better pic you posted. i'll send those out to you too. I'm gonna have to print up some more rim ones. I screwed two up. it's too much of a mission to put it on the rim in one piece. it'll have to be cut into seperate sections and then put on like that.  three sections should do it for the rim decals.
> 
> you don't have any continental kits?
> *


Yup ! I got 1 left ! I'll put it in the resin bag !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> Fresh out the paint booth with the clear over lay !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11903374
> *Yup !  I  got  1  left  !  I'll  put  it  in    the  resin  bag  !
> *



great! 

do you have the dimensions for the license plates? I was going to print up some 2dgrave ones but I couldn't figure out the dimensions.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a track could u do this in red and say r i p pimpc







this one.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 18 2008, 05:36 PM~11904250
> *a track could u do this in red and say r i p pimpc
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I can. top one or bottom one?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

any success w/ temp tattoos? :dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 18 2008, 02:46 PM~11904284
> *yeah I can. top one or bottom one?
> *


bottom one.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 17 2008, 08:30 AM~11890326
> *M.O. sent today Trick
> *



got the money order. got the stuff ready to be dropped off at the post office. I gotta do drop off a package at ups and i'll drop this off at usps.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 01:37 PM~11919669
> *got the money order. got the stuff ready to be dropped off at the post office. I gotta do drop off a package at ups and i'll drop this off at usps.
> *


sweet, thnx homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 20 2008, 04:42 PM~11919721
> *sweet, thnx homie
> *



In the mail already. Dropped it off about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

pm me i want to order some murals


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

ay could you lay down a hatchet man decal so i can put on my revell lowrida 64 impala?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 20 2008, 08:50 PM~11922596
> *ay could you lay down a hatchet man decal so i can put on my revell lowrida 64 impala?
> *


should also get the 6 joker cards faces for the bumpers.... :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 20 2008, 05:57 PM~11922689
> *should also get the 6 joker cards faces for the bumpers.... :cheesy:
> *


good idea bodydropped


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 20 2008, 09:00 PM~11922731
> *good idea bodydropped
> *


or the hatchetman on teh hood, and the 6jc on the trunk


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11923045
> *or the hatchetman on teh hood, and the 6jc on the trunk
> *


that, too, is a good idea. i personally would choose just one jc, the ringmaster, only because i have been ringmaster all my life. i'm always the one people come to to intervine and settle the score


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

true


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

has anyone elses wrinkled??? maybe it's just me.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11926021
> *has anyone elses wrinkled??? maybe it's just me.
> *


 :0 hope I dont run into that problem :ugh: :biggrin: good luck wit it homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2008, 01:21 PM~11903374
> *Yup !  I  got  1  left  !  I'll  put  it  in    the  resin  bag  !
> *


Yo Trick sent out a package of resin items , the 5th wheel set up with an extra wire wheels so you wont have to rob a set of yours , I added in LBM's, radio faces, and cd's to help out you detail stock pile ! 


Here's your confrimation # 0308 0730 0000 8245 1922


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 21 2008, 12:13 AM~11926021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 03:28 AM~11926703
> *Yo  Trick  sent  out  a  package  of  resin items ,  the  5th wheel set  up  with  an extra  wire  wheels  so  you  wont  have  to  rob a  set  of  yours ,  I  added  in  LBM's,  radio faces, and  cd's  to  help  out  you  detail  stock  pile !
> Here's  your  confrimation  # 0308  0730 0000 8245 1922
> *



Thanks again. I received the wheels package yesterday. I'll work on the new stuff tonight. I'll try to have them printed, fixated and sent out by Thursday.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS MINI BUT MINE DON'T LIFT, MINE WRINKLE AND START TO CRACK. I'VE USED THE ONES FROM RYAN B4 AND THEY'VE NVER DONE THAT. COULD IT BE THE COATING ON THE DECALS???


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11926021
> *has anyone elses wrinkled??? maybe it's just me.
> *


me 2 :angry: dam it was nice. i c next time i will like 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 21 2008, 10:46 AM~11928178
> *THANKS MINI BUT MINE DON'T LIFT, MINE WRINKLE AND START TO CRACK. I'VE USED THE ONES FROM RYAN B4 AND THEY'VE NVER DONE THAT. COULD IT BE THE COATING ON THE DECALS???
> *



It could be old paper ! Not enough decal transplaint clear covering ?

Are you using your own decal system ? Or are you using TRICKS ?


I only paint with ture automotive colors and use true automotive clears ! And my decals are fine other then the little ones for the hood ! 

I think the hoods ones failed cause my water got cold and i didn't let them stay in the water long enough ! I lost mine before they ever made it to the car !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11928924
> *It  could  be  old  paper  !  Not  enough  decal  transplaint  clear  covering ?
> 
> Are  you  using  your  own  decal  system ?  Or  are  you  using  TRICKS ?
> ...


i'm using tricks. maybe it could be the water part. I think i'm waiting to long to adjust it it so maybe it's not wet enough :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

No one has had any problems but you. What kind of clear are u using? Cause Pink86regal has used plenty of the decals without problems. I'm using new fresh paper. I don't understand how one persons can fail but every other decal on the sheet work. :dunno: If you want I can send you a reprint, but make sure you're using warm water. I have used plenty of the decals and haven't had any problems. Only with small ones it can be a pain in the ass to lay down good without stretching them by mistake.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 21 2008, 01:11 PM~11929077
> *i'm using tricks. maybe it could be the water part. I think i'm waiting to long to adjust it it so maybe it's not wet enough :dunno:
> *



That can also be a big problem. if it doesn't have enough water, it will stretch, crack, rip, and wrinkle. I'm not accusing you of anything, I'm just saying no one else has had any problems with the same prints from the same sheet. But PM me about it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

It's all good, . I'm just wondering cause i noticed that when i first tried a test run to c how it looked it was ok, but then i placed it back on the backing paper and i dipped it again later to reuse and thats when it started to wrinkle and crack. I've done that step b4 with 1ofakinds and i had no problem. Maybe it's just the water part. i've used cold water, but gonna have to try to warm water


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 21 2008, 11:29 AM~11929789
> *It's all good, .  I'm just wondering cause i noticed that when i first tried a test run to c how it looked it was ok, but then i placed it back on the backing paper and  i dipped it again later to reuse and thats when it started to wrinkle and crack. I've done that step b4 with 1ofakinds and i had no problem. Maybe it's just the water part. i've used cold water, but gonna have to try to warm water
> *


i had that happen to me on my firewall decal. i wet it took it off and put it back on the sheet to adjust something when i lilfted it back up. it did the same thing (crack)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 21 2008, 02:45 PM~11930014
> *i had that happen to me on my firewall decal. i wet it took it off and put it back on the sheet to adjust something when i lilfted it back up. it did the same thing (crack)
> *



ryan probably uses a different fixative than I do. I can look into getting a different fixative.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 21 2008, 01:29 PM~11929789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey fellas the decal paper is very lightly coated with glue to keep your item thin then when you add your clear to protect the ink it guves it the layer of thickness ! 

The decal glue is best actived with warm water and is only ment to be removed and then added in place ! 

Lifting the item off your models removes most of the decal glue so when you added it back to the paper its actually dring the glue to the paper ! 

I belive you guys have caused you own damage and its not based off of the product Trick is using ! 


What you guys need to do is cut the decal to fit the area you are going to apply it to . Then trace it on to a peice of tape . Cut t he shape out paint your model items white, grey, or sliver , add the tape in the spot you want the decal then paint the item the color you want ! 

Pull up the tape add the decal to warm water for about a minute , add it to you light colored area you taped off . with a wet Q-tip smoothe the air bubbles out and make sure the edges are flat ! 

Take a fine paint brush and trime the decals cutted edge with the color you sprayed the body . Then clear it in layers not 1 heavy wet coat ! 

I waited about 7 hours between the time i added the decals and then cleared , You dont have to wait the long but please wait long enough for the decals to set up and dry to the kit ! Clearing them when wet will also cause shrinking and lifting ! I would wait atleast 2 hours !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 03:52 PM~11932898
> *Hey  fellas  the  decal  paper  is  very  lightly  coated  with  glue  to  keep  your  item thin  then  when  you  add  your  clear  to  protect  the  ink  it guves  it  the  layer  of  thickness !
> 
> The  decal  glue  is  best  actived  with  warm  water    and  is  only  ment  to  be  removed  and  then  added  in  place !
> ...


Some good info bro, but i was able to take off and on the decals from ryan with no problems. trick does some good work, not putting it down just wondering on the decal  :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Oct 18 2008, 06:25 PM~11904435
> *any success w/ temp tattoos? :dunno:
> *


is it :yes: or :no: ?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11923045
> *or the hatchetman on teh hood, and the 6jc on the trunk
> *


 that sounds dope i sould do that shit ayy whose all juggalos in this bitch?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lowrider4lifeatx (Oct 25, 2008)

CAN U MAKE ME 1 WITH SMILE NOW CRY LATER AND THE JOKERS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANYTHING NEW TRICK ? Can't wait to use more decals bro LOL !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2008, 04:00 PM~12016702
> *ANYTHING  NEW  TRICK  ?  Can't  wait  to  use  more  decals  bro  LOL !
> *




I've been really busy this week, it just flew by. I'm going to get to work on more decals this week and hopefully have them sent to you by this time next week.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 30 2008, 04:37 PM~12017528
> *I've been really busy this week, it just flew by. I'm going to get to work on more decals this week and hopefully have them sent to you by this time next week.
> *


No rush my freind ! We just haven't seen you on line ! We were woundering what the hell your ass had in the works ! 


:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm working on the orders today. I should have em ready to print by tomorrow. I'm going to have to reprint the ones for grimreeper cause he never received them.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

got my 2 other decals bro. nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12057474
> *got my 2 other decals bro. nice
> *


Cool. Sorry for the delay. I don't know why they sent it back.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

anyone else need something printed up? I'm about to print up mini's stuff and an order for some one. I got a little less than a half the sheet empty.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i do just wont two of the one at the top and could it say r.i.p pimp c


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 7 2008, 09:33 AM~12088537
> *anyone else need something printed up? I'm about to print up mini's stuff and an order for some one. I got a little less than a half the sheet empty.
> *


just fill the rest of sheet up with full lenght side murals, and other murals you got ! I'll put them to good use :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i got more pics yall can use, gotta uplaod em n ill post em


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:wave: Sup bro, still waitin on mine ... :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2008, 03:05 PM~11730589
> *fresh off the press! about half of these are for people. now I have the others pre made forsale!
> 
> 
> ...



Sup bro I need my "blue moon and my "vintage customs" :dunno: , So I can oreder some more :biggrin:  Let me know man


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

where can i pick up some decal paper in Arizona for my printer so i can make my murals??


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

got the next sheet ready to print. just about to print it. I've been real busy lately, so I haven't been able to do much. I'm sending yours (luxman) out tonight its been packed for about a week now I just always forget to take it with me when I go somewhere.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a trick im sanding out my m/o by the weeking end


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 13 2008, 06:09 PM~12148000
> *a trick im sanding out my m/o by the weeking end
> *



cool, I got yours ready to print. i'm just waiting for a reply from grim so I can print the sheet


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

pm sent homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 13 2008, 03:03 PM~12147922
> *got the next sheet ready to print. just about to print it. I've been real busy lately, so I haven't been able to do much. I'm sending yours (luxman) out tonight its been packed for about a week now I just always forget to take it with me when I go somewhere.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: HELL YEAH!!!!!!! MY 62 IS DYING TO BE FINISHED


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What up Trick ! Handle what you got i might  have a few more when were done with this deal and you not so busy ! 










somewhere in both of these pic's i would want SOUL SURVIVIOR !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 12:41 AM~12153662
> *What  up  Trick !  Handle  what  you  got  i  might  have  a  few  more  when  were  done  with    this  deal  and  you  not  so  busy !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Been messing around with printing decals, really cool what can be achieved! I've got that Testors paper which I bought at Pegasus last year kinda weird that they state to set the printer to normal paper/ print quality...photos/ glossy works much better. 
The white paper is kinda tricky to work with.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

can someone do these?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I still got these for sale.

on the right:

















all of these minus the bottom right corner:









on the left:









I never received the payment for these, so I guess they're up for sale:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 18 2008, 06:09 AM~12188732
> *I still got these for sale.
> 
> on the right:
> ...


fuck it i'll take the last one when i go get my glove box lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, you gotta come get luxman's white mural too.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> lol, you gotta come get luxman's white mural too.
> 
> 
> ok


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 16 2008, 08:49 PM~12175442
> *can someone do these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> > lol, you gotta come get luxman's white mural too.
> > ok
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 16 2008, 08:49 PM~12175442
> *can someone do these?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

I THINK NUDE GIRLS ARE BETTER THAN COPS. ANY DAY!HAHA


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

but i think i want to build a kcpd cop car in a diorama..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: GOT MINE TODAY :0  THANX HOMIE I'LL BE ORDERIN MORE SOON


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 16 2008, 08:49 PM~12175442
> *can someone do these?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2008, 07:53 PM~12224413
> *
> *


hey trick, you get my reprints sent?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

hey trick, never did get my decals, i'm sure it's not your fault, usps sucks around here, but you haven't replied to any of my pm's either, let me know what's up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Same here TRICK ! Hope everything is cool with you! You know i am in no rush for mine but it would be good to hear from you on here !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm having a problem getting the right ink for my printer. I think I'm going to have to buy a new printer, or try those cheap refills but they told me the refills don't work too good, that's why I haven't tried it yet. 

I have half of 85 biaritz decals done, the other half got messed up when the printer ran out of ink. 


Grim, like i had already told you in pm, I sent you the original decals but you didn't get the decals, but even though its not my fault cause they were sent a long time ago, I will reprint and send you out another set of the decals. 

I've been very busy lately but I've been on here. I just noticed I had an unread PM from Grim and one from MTX that I had no clue were there. I only came on here cause "pink86regal" had told me earlier today that you guys had posted on here asking where I was. I'm not running away with no ones money, I just need to fix this printer issue. I might just go ahead and buy a new printer and save myself the hassle. I had ordered some ink off ebay cause I couldn't find it locally but it wasn't the right ink either.


I was looking at printers last night. They were ranging around 59.99 and 69.99. If I get a lot of orders, I can pick one up in no time. But most people only ask for decals when I print up random ones.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

And to those who have been delayed, I will throw in a few decals on the house as an apology for the delay.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

that's cool trick, i was just wondering what was going on cuz you had pm'ed me and said that you were going to send reprints and then i hadn't heard from you again. i totally understand if you're having problems right now (damn technology) at least now i know what's going on. if i don't get them this time around oh well, i'll just cut my losses, i know it's not your fault. you've done enough business with people on here for me to know you're not trying to screw anyone over


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 16 2008, 07:49 PM~12175442
> *can someone do these?
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone else see atleast 2 illegal things this cop is doing??... That he also wouldn't hesitate to write you up on!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, I've sold 408 a decals about 3 times, and I had dropped two in one day after the other, and the ones I sent before were sent back to me a few weeks later. I repacked them and sent them back out to him and he received them fine. I just don't know what happened to yours. I'm guessing they were completely lost in the mail because they didn't even resend them to me. I'm going to need your address again grim cause who knows where it's at in my inbox now with all the pm's I have in there.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369306
> *Can anyone else see atleast 2 illegal things this cop is doing??... That he also wouldn't hesitate to write you up on!!!
> *


alls i see is he's parked in front of a hydrant............damn i hate these "what's wrong with this picture" riddles lmao


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I still got these for sale.

on the right:

















all of these minus the bottom right corner:









on the left:









I never received the payment for these, so I guess they're up for sale:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2008, 01:39 PM~12369306
> *Can anyone else see atleast 2 illegal things this cop is doing??... That he also wouldn't hesitate to write you up on!!!
> *


other than blocking the hydrant???


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i'd have you throw that gray one in with the others, but i'm broke as a joke for now


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the M.O.B. one was originally for youcantfademe. he's going to send the payment for it so it's pending again.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 8 2008, 04:41 PM~12369330
> *alls i see is he's parked in front of a hydrant............damn i hate these "what's wrong with this picture" riddles lmao
> *


I also thought he was parked facing the wrong direction, but then I noticed that it appears to be a one way street anyway.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 8 2008, 01:48 PM~12369401
> *the M.O.B. one was originally for youcantfademe. he's going to send the payment for it so it's pending again.
> *


yep its going out today i was waiting to hear back on the cop car decals....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

WAS UP TREAT!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Deffinetly the hydrant!!! I don't know about down there but up here it is also illegal to park with in 5 metters of a corner and or stop sign!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2008, 02:54 PM~12369455
> *Deffinetly the hydrant!!! I don't know about down there but up here it is also illegal to prak with in 5 metters of a corner and or stop sign!!
> *



VERY TRUE...im not sure about the 5 meter's but it is illegal to "block" a stop sign or corner. Somebody print this joker out and send it to em.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

GOT MINE TODAY. ANY SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS? SPECIAL UNDERCOAT? ANYTHIGN? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 22 2008, 12:45 PM~12498860
> *GOT MINE TODAY. ANY SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS? SPECIAL UNDERCOAT? ANYTHIGN? :biggrin:
> *


the area u gonna put it on spray it white. then dip the decal in warm water,aply it on and fade the paint color back in. (well if the decals u dont want it with the "ghosted" look.)


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

what did i do wrong ???? i got the look i wanted , but the top of the decal rubbed out....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 26 2008, 10:50 PM~12534640
> *what did i do wrong ???? i got the look i wanted , but the top of the decal rubbed out....
> 
> 
> ...


Rubbed off the clearcoat, does happen on occassion. You need to be super carefull with these printed decals. I use Tamiya clear and spray 3 coats because it leaves a very thin coat behind. I used Motip but this clear is a bit too thick.
When your using white decal paper make sure you cut/ trim the decal to perfection around the edges before putting clear over it. If you don't do this you'll notice the ink on the edges will dissolve resulting in nasty white edges.
Another trick is to trim it when the decal is on the model just like you do with applying BMF.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

any up date on what is left!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ttmft :biggrin: need murals asap


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

do you charge by the mural or per sheet? I have a few I have been wanting to do but I don't have the proper printer or know how. I tried to pm you but your box is full


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 2 2009, 01:26 AM~13150777
> *do you charge by the mural or per sheet? I have a few I have been wanting to do but I don't have the proper printer or know how. I tried to pm you but your box is full
> *


What kind of printer do you own? Can it print photo's?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST TRIED TO PM TRICK ABOUT THE DEAL WE HAVE AND I GET THIS ! 


This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent


HOPEFULLY HE GETS HIS STUFF BACK AND GETS TO DOING MORE DECALS ! I'M WAITING ON AN ORDER !

HIS DECALS AND RYANS DECALS HAVE WORKED OUT REAL NICE FOR ME !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

who is ryan?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

1ofaknd, the moderator for the model cars section...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so do he still makeing murals?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 2 2009, 01:58 PM~13153798
> *so do he still makeing murals?
> *



NO ! HE HAS SOME PERSONAL ISSUES AT HAND SO HE'S SIDE JOBS ARE ALL ON HOLD TILL FURTHER NOTICE ! 

HE HAS BEEN FIGHTING SOME HEALTH ISSUES AND THEY NEED HE'S FOCUS WAY MORE THEM WE NEED HIM DOING SHIT FOR US ! WE PRAY THAT THE BROTHER RECOVERS 100% AND GETS BACK TO HERE BUILDING AS SOON AS HE CAN !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 2 2009, 12:08 PM~13153913
> *NO !  HE  HAS  SOME  PERSONAL  ISSUES  AT  HAND  SO  HE'S  SIDE  JOBS  ARE  ALL ON HOLD  TILL  FURTHER  NOTICE !
> 
> HE  HAS  BEEN  FIGHTING  SOME  HEALTH  ISSUES  AND  THEY  NEED  HE'S  FOCUS  WAY  MORE  THEM  WE  NEED  HIM  DOING  SHIT  FOR  US !  WE  PRAY  THAT  THE  BROTHER  RECOVERS  100%  AND  GETS  BACK  TO  HERE  BUILDING  AS  SOON  AS  HE  CAN !
> *


 dam did not know that hope he gets batter!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 2 2009, 12:07 PM~13152504
> *What kind of printer do you own? Can it print photo's?
> *


an el cheapo $25 lexmark ink jet


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey guys. I just got back from a trip to the Florida Keys. I saw my Inbox is full. I have to sort through it and erase most of the old ones. I still haven't been able to print out the stuff for another reason. Since I got my new computer, I haven't been able to get a working version of Photoshop. I gave a sheet to a friend that's supposed to print them out for me. He knows the specs and the sheet is ready to get all of the orders out. I realize how much time this last order has taken. If he can't come through with it, I will have to try and do it through my sisters PC once again. The problem is that I have all the photoshop files on my pc, but I can't do anything with them without photoshop. I have several decals already printed for some of the orders, I have offered to send these out numerous times, but have been told to wait till they're all done.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 2 2009, 11:33 PM~13159532
> *Hey guys. I just got back from a trip to the Florida Keys. I saw my Inbox is full. I have to sort through it and erase most of the old ones. I still haven't been able to print out the stuff for another reason. Since I got my new computer, I haven't been able to get a working version of Photoshop. I gave a sheet to a friend that's supposed to print them out for me. He knows the specs and the sheet is ready to get all of the orders out. I realize how much time this last order has taken. If he can't come through with it, I will have to try and do it through my sisters PC once again. The problem is that I have all the photoshop files on my pc, but I can't do anything with them without photoshop. I have several decals already printed for some of the orders, I have offered to send these out numerous times, but have been told to wait till they're all done.
> *


I can point you in the right direction for a free version of P.S. CS2...lil older but is the shit.Lemme know.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 lemme kno!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 3 2009, 12:52 AM~13159910
> *I can point you in the right direction for a free version of P.S. CS2...lil older but is the shit.Lemme know.
> *



I don't know what's wrong. I download CS4 and it worked once, and hasn't worked since. I downloaded cs2 and it seemed to work at first but then it says "You're not allowed to run this. Switch to an administrator" or something like that. I love the older stuff. CS4 was horrible. They put so much crap on it that it lags and is ridiculous. I would love CS2 or even CS. And I just realized. I can't even print it on my sisters computer because she also bought a brand new computer just before I did, and she also no longer has photoshop on her computer. So I have to rely on my friend coming through with it.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 3 2009, 12:11 AM~13160257
> *I don't know what's wrong. I download CS4 and it worked once, and hasn't worked since. I downloaded cs2 and it seemed to work at first but then it says "You're not allowed to run this. Switch to an administrator" or something like that. I love the older stuff. CS4 was horrible. They put so much crap on it that it lags and is ridiculous. I would love CS2 or even CS. And I just realized. I can't even print it on my sisters computer because she also bought a brand new computer just before I did, and she also no longer has photoshop on her computer. So I have to rely on my friend coming through with it.
> *


Give me a day or so to find my files.(Damn externals are loaded with stuff) and Ill get you a p.m.If I cant get you what you need I can get you info to make what you have work...Be patient.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 3 2009, 01:14 AM~13160327
> *Give me a day or so to find my files.(Damn externals are loaded with stuff) and Ill get you a p.m.If I cant get you what you need I can get you info to make what you have work...Be patient.
> *



Cool. Sounds great.


----------

